# 3D printed custom BBS RC center caps



## allvllin (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have been using this forum a lot but never actually posted anything in here ... shameeee!!
Recently I took my Mk4 GLI for a tire rotation because it was freezing cold and I don't have a heated garage so I had a local shop do it for me. Unfortunately, the dumb mechanic put a screw driver on one of my center caps trying to pry it out and bent the s...t out it. Looking for center caps online, I decided to make my own custom center cap! I am a mechanical engineer and work for a company where we design and build custom machines. After getting the measurements from the original center cap I modeled and 3D printed these beautiful (In my opinion!) caps for my Mk4.

Look at these pictures and leave your comments and suggestions. Also, if you think about having a set, I think I can make some for a reasonable price!
























































P.S. These were printed with the lowest resolution to try out the threads and fitment.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats pretty rad. Good job!


----------



## fordtek1 (Sep 18, 2016)

nice!


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

Could this be done with wood also?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

AHouseOnFire said:


> Could this be done with wood also?


If you're talking about 3D printing, there are filaments with wood fibers in them so they look like wood but still print like plastic. We haven't ventured into any of that yet, but it does exist, as does filament with metal shavings in it for a metallic look. 3D printing is some cool stuff.

OP - What did you print those out of? PLA or ABS?


----------



## allvllin (Jan 17, 2017)

I have printed these with both PLA and ABS. There are filaments that look like wood. You can stain and sand and treat printed parts as wood. See this :


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

How much would it be to have a set made? But solid with raised vw emblem.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPrime (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey nice center caps! Great job.


----------



## Daveys (Aug 10, 2019)

Could you do me a sent please. Please could you email me [email protected]


----------

